# SUGGESIONS for a new laptop



## wishmaster.dj (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi guys.

I am about to buy a new laptop. My current one is an old hag, compaq c301TU. celeronM 1.6 @60gb HDD, 1.256 ram (added 1gig later).

My budget is about 50k. slightly flexible. 

I will be using the machine for internet/ photoshopping. A bit of flash, downloading and some gaming will also be done.

Please give me all inputs. Thank you. I have a flexible time frame. I am in NO hurry. I can buy it in 2 weeks, and can also delay my purchase till feb. Also, any ideas on how and where to get the best deals would be welcome. 

Thank you!  cheers!


----------



## desiibond (Dec 11, 2009)

here are your options:

Dell Studio 15
Acer Aspire 5739
Sony VAIO CW series

My pick would be Dell Studio 15.

you may also enquire about HP laptop as their pricing and model name structure is mighty confusing.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 12, 2009)

Thread Moved to Mobile Monsters. Next time post in the right section.


----------



## red dragon (Dec 12, 2009)

go for HP dv6 2005ax,superb bang for bucks,dont worry bout heating issues,with light gaming the temp is well under threshold,only problem is the battery,avg use lasts for 1hr 45 mins,over all it is better than studio 15 imho.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 12, 2009)

Don't go for the Dell one. It is not up to the mark for gaming. Mobility Radeon 3670 won't be able to play most of the 2009 demanding games even with low setting.

Go for HP Pavilion dv6-1308TX laptop. It is one of the most powerful gaming one

Config is
1. C2D 6600 (2.2 GHz, 2 MB L2, 800MHz FSB)
2. 4GB (2X2GB) 1066 MHz DDR3 ram (new standard, so future upgrade won't be any problem), supports upto 8 GB
3. 320 GB 7200 RPM SATA HDD
4. Mobility Radeon 4650 with 1 GB DDR3 m3mory (TC upto 2 GB)
5. 8X Lightscribe SuperMULTI DVD writer
6. Integrated 10/100/1000 Gigabit Ethernet LAN (RJ-45 connector)
7. 4 USB 2.0(4th shared with eSATA port), HDMI, eSATA Combo, VGA, RJ-45, Expansion Port 3, 2 Headphones out, Microphone in, Consumer IR, AC Adapter, Integrated Fingerprint reader, IEEE 1394 Firewire

Price is around 54k

I think it is one of the best laptop and will satisfy all ur needs. Radeon 4650 is better than even Geforce GT240M and on the per with GTS250M.

Go for it.

*
*


----------



## wishmaster.dj (Dec 12, 2009)

thank you cilius and red dragon. i was initially more inclined towards dell because it's easy to find dell stuff online and compare. HP site is cluttered and very confusing.

Anyway, @cilius, the price that you quote here is of which region? Also, how much does bargaining work with hp? Where in delhi would be the best place to buy hp?

plus, dell's service is good. Is hp good too? i havent heard very positive service things about hp. So your insights would be appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## red dragon (Dec 12, 2009)

@wishmaster,both dell and hp give good service,i stay in kolkata and hp service is pretty good here,i think dell is a bit overpriced n regarding bargaining ,it depends on your skillusually it works with older models,in my case I bought my dv6 from a store which i know for a long time n i managed to squeeze one backpack ,one wired mouse ,i know its not much but that was the best i could do.A friend of mine bought one dv4 and managed to get a lot of goodies from the same shop.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 12, 2009)

red dragon said:


> go for HP dv6 2005ax,superb bang for bucks,dont worry bout heating issues,with light gaming the temp is well under threshold,only problem is the battery,avg use lasts for 1hr 45 mins,over all it is better than studio 15 imho.



dude dv6 2005ax has radeon 4650....dont except a lot from its battery .. 2 hours is fine

---------- Post added at 10:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:27 PM ----------




wishmaster.dj said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I am about to buy a new laptop. My current one is an old hag, compaq c301TU. celeronM 1.6 @60gb HDD, 1.256 ram (added 1gig later).
> 
> ...


i suggest Hp dv6-2005ax...

my 2nd choice would be dell studio 15


----------



## wishmaster.dj (Dec 12, 2009)

thank you for your reply guys.

i checked the on street price here (after whatever discount).

I am getting 1318tx for 51k.

I am also trying to squeeze in a back pack. I hate the hand bags hp gives for free.

More thoughts/laptops. Please advise. The hunt is still on.

Also, please let me know of any overheating issues. i ask specifically as i demoed a 1319tx today and found out that even while idling, the laptpo was pretty warm. So please share your thought/experiences about that.

Thank you!


----------



## desiibond (Dec 12, 2009)

battery shouldn't be a problem. u can upgrade to 9 cell battery.
my t61 with quadro nvs 240 gives 4 to5 hr battery life on a 9 cell battery


----------



## wishmaster.dj (Dec 12, 2009)

is battery upgradable in hp?

does hp allow for laptops to be customized?


----------



## wishmaster.dj (Dec 13, 2009)

^bump! (too short)


----------



## desiibond (Dec 13, 2009)

yes. I think you can opt for 9cell battery when you are making a purchase.


----------



## champ_rock (Dec 14, 2009)

How much does the 9cell battery upgrade cost? Are they really worth it?


----------



## wishmaster.dj (Dec 15, 2009)

guys, any more suggestions?

i was looking to know some acer laptops and their performance/ after sales support.

Please provide your inputs. thank you


----------



## manav484 (Dec 24, 2009)

hey guys how much battery back up does the HP dv6-2005ax give while gaming?


----------



## desiibond (Dec 24, 2009)

wishmaster.dj said:


> guys, any more suggestions?
> 
> i was looking to know some acer laptops and their performance/ after sales support.
> 
> Please provide your inputs. thank you


 
 *desiibond.blogspot.com/2009/12/acer-5738z-review.html


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 25, 2009)

manav484 said:


> hey guys how much battery back up does the HP dv6-2005ax give while gaming?



around 2 hours.. depends on your usage... as it has discrete graphics


----------



## girish.g (Dec 26, 2009)

what is the current price of DV6 2005ax and DV6 1319tx? Are their any know issues in both of them?
@ssk_the_gr8 is 2005ax able to handle games like gta4 and burnout paradise??


----------



## wishmaster.dj (Dec 28, 2009)

2005ax- 45k
1319tx- 52k

Delhi prices. If you find these very tempting and decide to buy, contact me, I can give you the dealer's contact info.


----------



## girish.g (Dec 28, 2009)

if its near to gurgaon i'm interested


----------



## wishmaster.dj (Dec 29, 2009)

nope, not near ggn. It is central delhi.

If you are still interested, PM me


----------



## power_8383 (Jan 12, 2010)

HP dv6 2005ax. --> Baki sab khamosh


----------

